# Bad Byron's Butt Rub for pork ribs?



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

I was poking around Amazon and I see this rub has good reviews.  Has anyone used it?  Any comments?


----------



## bkleinsmid (Apr 29, 2015)

This was my go to rub for years........good stuff.

Brad


----------



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

Not so positive reviews: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/52322/bad-byrons-butt-rub


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 29, 2015)

I have used it quite a bit. I like it...don't love it. But it is good though. One thing I have noticed is, as you get towards the bottom it gets saltier. So, place it a larger container so you can shake it up.


----------



## mummel (Apr 30, 2015)

I read that people recommend you mix it with brown sugar.  Any idea what the right ratio is?


----------

